# Stalkaround is done!!!



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally, finished work on my stalkaround. Seems like it took forever. The hardest part about the whole thing was working with the fabric (a tailor I am not!!). 
It was pieced together using information gathered from members of this forum and others. He stands just over 8 1/2 feet tall (I'm 6'3" to begin with) and has both turning and nodding head action. Video soon!

I can't take credit for the frame ideas. They were styled after a stalkaround done by Death Wraith. Ryan Tuomi's stalkaround was also an inspiration. Many thanks to those guys. They helped me with their how-to's without even knowing it!
I hope to get the wife to video me in the costume tonight or tomorrow. For now some pics will have to do. Please let me know what you think.

























here are some more:
Stalkaround pictures by crawfordforester - Photobucket


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome work! I can't wait to see the video!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your costume looks great lewlew! Nice job.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

OMGGGGGGGGG!
I love it!!!
  
I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice work. I think they had a workshop at Frightfest Northwest on these this year. The one they did came out looking like an FCG floating in mid-air, but as TOT's approached, the guy would lunge at them. There's a video on the web somewhere. 

I just wish I had the creativity to come up with something like that.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Gloomy_Gus said:


> Nice work. I think they had a workshop at Frightfest Northwest on these this year. The one they did came out looking like an FCG floating in mid-air, but as TOT's approached, the guy would lunge at them. There's a video on the web somewhere.
> 
> I just wish I had the creativity to come up with something like that.


That sounds so cool.
Haha.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

That is *great*. You WILL scare some folks with that thing this year.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Very cool,been working on mine too.Hope to be done by the big night should be the highlight.Can I see a pic of the costume with the arms extended to the side? thanks.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I've put alot of work into this prop/costume. I will probably use it as a combination. I'm working on a stand right now that will hold him up when I'm not wearing it. Dual purpose! It also helps in getting the darn thing on and off.


Gloomy_Gus said:


> Nice work. I think they had a workshop at Frightfest Northwest on these this year. The one they did came out looking like an FCG floating in mid-air, but as TOT's approached, the guy would lunge at them. There's a video on the web somewhere.


I saw that video too. I'd like to do one of those. Most likely have to wait for next year.


skullboy said:


> Very cool,been working on mine too.Hope to be done by the big night should be the highlight.Can I see a pic of the costume with the arms extended to the side? thanks.


No problem! I'll get a picture with the arms extended for you when I get the video tonight. He has a wingspan of maybe 12 feet. My only worry is that the arms will get heavy. I wish I had gone with 
3/4" or 1" PVC to cut down the weight. What are you using?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Ooooofa!
12 feet?
That's pretty long!

Wow that's such an aweosme costume haha.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

That thing is going to be a BLAST!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

lewlew said:


> No problem! I'll get a picture with the arms extended for you when I get the video tonight. He has a wingspan of maybe 12 feet. My only worry is that the arms will get heavy. I wish I had gone with
> 3/4" or 1" PVC to cut down the weight. What are you using?


1 and 1/4 pvc a lil heavy but its only a few hours.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Oh I love it Damn one more project for next year


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

*Stalkaround - Video!*

The wife wasn't around so I had to do these myself today. To top it off my camera will only take :30 seconds of video before it stops recording and I don't know how to change the settings. Anyway, I hope you get the idea!!

Thanks for all the great comments, y'all.

I have included some pictures of the frame in the photobuck file. Stalkaround pictures by crawfordforester - Photobucket



Skullboy said:


> Very cool,been working on mine too.Hope to be done by the big night should be the highlight.Can I see a pic of the costume with the arms extended to the side? thanks.


Skullboy, in the second video is a shot of the arms wide. I'll take a few more pics tonight if you need any further clarification. Any questions, feel free to PM me.

I can't wait to see some of the reactions. I think there are a couple of parades in our area so I'm going to wear it in those. Hopefully generate some buzz to pull people to our house this year.

On to the video... 
Stalkaround :: Stalkaround1.flv video by crawfordforester - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/Stalkaround1
Stalkaround :: Stalkaround2.flv video by crawfordforester - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/Stalkaround2

The ceilings in my house are 9 feet so you can get an idea of the size. I am actually looking out through scrim fabric just above the belt line. I'm 6'3" so he's pretty tall. That ringing you hear in the second video is my 'head' hitting the ceiling fan.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! Watch out for that fan! That prop kicks ass...Great work, lewlew..Now I just need to make one too. Yuu have any pics/details on the head mechanism?


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic job! I made one (not as detailed as yours) for Halloween 2 yrs ago. Worked so well that I frightened a small TOT who dropped his candy and ran back to mom. Have fun on the 31st! Great job


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Absolutely great lewlew! Thanks for the video.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Awe inspiring!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Loved the motion of the head. I've been wanting to do one of these as a ringwraith, but was overwhelmed by how to do it. Thanks for the inspiration and pictures. They're going to be very helpful! Nice job!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks great!I love the hands and arms,good effect.You do have very good head movement,thats clear in the video.Thanks for update.:xbones:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> LOL! Watch out for that fan! That prop kicks ass...Great work, lewlew..Now I just need to make one too. Yuu have any pics/details on the head mechanism?


Doc, here are some pics of the head mechanism. This was strictly trial and error (mostly error). The hardest part was getting the lengths of the bars just right. Too long and he was looking to the heavens and wouldn't nod, too short and his chin never left the chest area. The positioning of the hinge on the front of the head could be better. A little further forward and I think I could get more movement out of it.
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/frame4.jpg
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/frame3.jpg
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/frame2.jpg
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/crawfordforester/Stalkaround/frame1.jpg

The pivot is a speaker mount I got at WalMart (around $5.00). I haven't tallied it up but I think the whole thing probably cost around $60.00 to make.

Thanks for all the nice comments you guys!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good work lewlew


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Haha you hit your head on the ceiling fan.
That is classic.


Looks soooo awesome though!
I love ittttttttttttt.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome!! Love how the head can look left/right and look down...spooky.


Dennis


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Went to a costume party last weekend and took second. (Store bought werewolf guy took first.) Still scored me a case of beer! It was such fun to see the look on everyone's face when I came in the door. (No small feat.)

There is the annual Halloween parade coming up this weekend. Should be a really interesting walk! Hopefully, I can scare the crap out of some people in the daylight.

Also, I expected the costume to get heavy but it wasn't too bad. Of course that could have been the alcohol. Ever see a 9-foot guy stagger? Whoa!!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Man I would run from that! You won't have any little ones come near you that's for sure! Great work!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I hate you.  



I either need to stop reading these forums or lock myself up untill Halloween is over.

Im going to seriously try and put one of these together before THIS WEEKEND. :googly: ill need to stay with a very simple costume or it wont get done

Thanks alot, your amazing work has just inspired another, im glad my wife is such a good sport with this halloween stuff.

Ill post some pictures if im still standing upright after this.


----------

